

Ask HN: Feedback on helping musicians release records without pressing CDs? - ChadB

https://jacket.io<p>Hey HN. We're releasing our marketing / lead generation page for our new service today. We'd love your helpful feedback and criticism.<p>Our MVP is trying to solve the CD release show problem for small- to medium-sized bands. It seems to be the norm to have boxes and boxes of CDs leftover from pressing too many (bands get giant price discounts at 1,000, so many will press at that volume even though they're unlikely to move them all).<p>Much more is planned if the above proves useful. We're excited about the project, but would love some feedback on both marketing and product from HN.
======
charleshaanel
How big is this market? Do you have a clear value proposition which will show
bands (who are probably strapped for cash) how spending money on the jackets
(which look like an interesting concept), is going to translate to more sales?

What are the margins like on this kind of business? How much will it cost to
acquire a customer? Who are your competitors?

I would say in terms of direct response the biggest thing missing is you don't
have a pic of a sample jacket.

Also something 90% of people forget. Give a stronger reason why someone should
opt in to your beta?

Maybe put a quote (social proof) under the sign up form?

I'd also think about split testing the color and wording of that beta sign up
button. It subconsciously remind me of the FB open graph login and some people
don't like signing up that way (some do - so ABT...Always Be Testing)

good luck

~~~
ChadB
Thanks for taking the time to check it out.

We're actually unsure of market size, except for anecdotally because we _are_
the market. We're hoping to better understand the market and our place in it
doing this sort of phase-in, rather than writing all of our code first and
hoping for the best.

The social proof is a great idea, and something I completely forgot. We've
gotten a number of sign ups so far, some with some very good comments. So I'm
not planning on investigating that immediately.

~~~
charleshaanel
Sign ups are nice but cash money is the best form of validation.

Are you familiar with Steve Blank's work on customer validation?

